# Modulo 433mhz Ajustar Distancia



## gdario (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola, que tal, queria saber si alguien sabe como puedo variar la distancia de transmision de los modulos 433mhz, tengo los modelos YHT433 (transmisor) y YHR433 S/P (receptor). Igual hay un monton y todos funcionan mas o menos igual. 
El tema es que hasta sin antena me transmite a demasiada distancia, y necesito que transmita en distancias cortas, de pocos metros.
Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecere. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

Si una antena eficiente de un cuarto de onda, para esa frecuencia es de aproximadamente 17 cm, al sacarla igualmente, entre la ficha y la conexión interna irradia/recibe bastante señal, se me ocurre que podrías probar con una R de carga de unos 47/68 Ohm, entre la salida y masa.


----------



## beehard (Ene 31, 2007)

podrias intentar poner al tranmisor o receptor dentro de una caja de metal y conectar la caja a masa y sacar una parte de la antena por un orificio sin que esta toque el chasis y pienso que asi solo captara por ese parte de la antena nada mas y regularias a placer la distancia de recepcion. Si lo dejar al trans o recp dentro del chasis metalico sin antena y tirado a masa creo que no deberias tener recepcion alguna.


----------



## ZENER (Ago 14, 2008)

buenas, es la primera vez que ingreso a un foro,,,.....bueno, les cuento que compre un YH-R418; un YH-T418(12V); un YHR-SD3-5V-433 y un YHT433 son modulos transmisores y receptores de en RF.......saben no encuentro esquema electrico en internet para conectarlos,,,, por favor alguien si los tiene,, me los puede enviar...


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola ZENER, resulta que yo tengo los mismos modulitos de RF y tampoco encuentro el datasheet en internet. Vos tenes el datasheet?. Si es asi podrias pasarmelo?.
Saludos.
Chau.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

miren si son similares a estos ,yo e comprado de tres marcas distintas y todos tienen la misma conexion





la foto es de los módulos receptores no tengo a mano la foto de los transmisores,pero les sirve de guia el pdf


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola tsunamí115. Los datasheets que adjuntaste sirven tambien para los YH-T418 y YH-R418?.
Lo que pasa es que no consigo el datasheet de esos modulos.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Chau.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

estoy casi seguro que si sirven ,por lo menos yo e tenido en mis manos 3 marcas distintas ,y todos eran compatibles 100% ,mira si tiene alguna letra en el impreso ,algo asi como ant,gnd y compara por las dudas,
YH-R418
YH = es la marca de la fabrica
R418 = es el resonador que lleva la placa indica que trasmiten en 418 MHZ si dice R-433 es porque son de 433HMZ

sino pediles la hoja de datos a cika que ellos importan esos módulos
http://www.cika.com/quotation/search.php?prod_id=10.03.02


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola tsunamí115, te agradezco muchisimo tu preocupación al responder mis mensajes. A continuacion te adjunto un diagrama en bloques con el nombre de los modulitos que compre. Una de esas capaz que me sirven los datasheets que vos subiste.
Saludos.
Suerte.
Chau.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

el modulo receptor es el mismo ,el del trasmisor no es igual el patillaje ,pero a no preocuparse en el adjunto estan los nombres de los terminales(tu doc) ,la hoja de datos te sirve para las caracteristicas del modulo en general(el que subi),
te comento que lo unico distinto en el trasmisor es la potencia del comun y el que viene blindado,despues son iguales ,
para ajustar la potencia solo no le pongan la antena y corten el terminal de antena que solo alcansa unos 6 a 10 metros maximo en la mejor de las condiciones ,el receptor no lo toquen ,aunque ay les doy un truco
si desajustan el tornillo muy de a poco van a lograr menor alcanse ,se corre un poco la frecuencia nada mas asi sintonisan una armonica  y eso les va a dar poco alcanse de recepcion


----------



## ZENER (Jul 31, 2010)

hola a todos son ZENER, todos ustedes tenian mucha razon, llame a cika,, y me di cuenta que todos los modulos son similares y se conectan iguales,,,gracias ,, y disculpen por la demora de mi respuesta


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 31, 2010)

Entonces el terminal COM de mi transmisor como lo conecto?.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

,si se animan en el modulo trasmisor ay un solo transistor de montaje superficial,vuscen el emisor que esta conectado a chasis,levanten   la patita y pongalo a chasis pero a traves de una resistencia vayan vuscando el valor a mayor resistencia  es menor el consumo y menor la distancia que trasmite el modulo,empiesen con  150HOM y prueben 
nunca use el terminal COM yo lo dejaria libre y listo
en los que compre para pruevas los conecte asi
GND=chasis
VCC=12 volt+
IN O DATA IN=la señal a trasmitir
OUT=la antena 
COM=nunca lo use


----------



## mixato (Ago 6, 2010)

Tsunami, una consulta, estos modulos sirven para usarlos con los codificadores que se usan en R/C? en donde se envían varios canales pero multiplexados en el tiempo? o son exclusivamente digitales?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

si sirven para usarlo con codificadores,yo siempre los uso con el ht12e para el trasmisor  y el ht12d para el receptor 
es un solo canal pero se pueden  enviar datos codificados por  4 canales o salidas ,si usas otro  encoder/decoder se pueden ampliar los canales ,pero con 4 salidas(en realidad tiene una salida mas pero esa siempre se activa cuando decodifica ,ay va el led indicador de rx,pero nada impide que lo uses para otra funcion ) ya es mas que suficiente para R/C ,con 4 bit se puede acer maravillas,
con algun pic podes implementar  algo mas potente 
mira este enlace que un compañero amablemente compartio ,muy  interesante para R/C usando los modulos RF o  bien  por  infrarrojo ,a si  casi me olvidaba estos modulos de RF son dijitales aunque e mandado audio de un microfono electrec(señal analoga) no tienen buena calidad,(ay que polarizar la entrada del modulo trasmisor sino  se entre-corta mucho el sonido,sin embargo e


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola , alguien sabe si existen integrados que hagan la misma función que los HT12E y HT12D pero con 8 bits?.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2010)

hay  tenes unos cuantos ElFabroDeLaGente http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?Searchword=DECODER ENCODER 
el rey julien saluda


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola el rey julien, muchisimas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2010)

esta mal el enlace,solo ve a la pagina y pon encoder decoder 8 bit y salen muchos resultados 
saludos

este si http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=ENCODER DECODER


----------

